# Newbie After Some Help



## Ronnie27 (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been reading that the older classic is better than the 2015 model. Is this correct? And am I not to buy the 2015 model or its just the better of the two machines but this years classic is still a good machine? Thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Ronnie

From what I know the 2015 Classic doesn't allow you to make the modifications that greatly improves the machine.

It does have a smaller solenoid which the post 2010 model also has. I'm sure there's a thread on here somewhere.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

There is a healthy pre-loved market on here for them, in fact I will be selling a pre 2010 model with Sylvia steam arm and correct pressure for my mate very soon (with a Mignon).


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Where are you based? Lots for sale dotted over, but well worth buying from someone on the forum that could maybe talk you through how it works on collection! I reckon given the 'upgradeitis' potential after sifting through this forum, you'd be better off with a second hand machine to get started on.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

2015 has no solenoid, it has a mechanical valve to release pressure


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes although I've never seen a 2015 Classic I did have a 2012 one that I bought on here and subsequently sold to the forum owner Glenn. The previous owner had done almost all the mods apart from the brass dispersion plate. I kept it for a year and didn't lose too much when I got upgraditis. Buying from someone who's been on here for a while usually means it's been looked after so will probably be better and definitely cheaper than a brand new 2015.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Ronnie
> 
> From what I know the 2015 Classic doesn't allow you to make the modifications that greatly improves the machine.
> 
> It does have a smaller solenoid which the post 2010 model also has. I'm sure there's a thread on here somewhere.





Kman10 said:


> 2015 has no solenoid, it has a mechanical valve to release pressure


Correct, the 2015 model doesnt have the solenoid, it has a mechanical valve.

It can be modded with the steam wand though, there is a tutorial on here showing how to do it.

Also, regarding the OPV mod. Those that have put a pressure meter on the 2015 have been surprised to find it showing 10bars on the dial, not 15 as they where expecting.

I have both the 2015 RI9403/11 and a 2014 RI8161/40

I would'nt advise anyone to buy a 2015 RI9403/11 due to my experience of it


----------



## Ronnie27 (Nov 19, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Correct, the 2015 model doesnt have the solenoid, it has a mechanical valve.
> 
> It can be modded with the steam wand though, there is a tutorial on here showing how to do it.
> 
> ...


This was my worry, i started to properly research a couple of days ago and this was a repetitive complaint. If you dont mind me asking what machine would you recommend instead? Rancilio Silvia? I have seen the combonation deal with the grinder on a few different websites. I will post a link below for ease.

Thanks for all the replies, help and info.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rancilio-silvia-and-rocky-non-doser-grinder-offer.html?gclid=CNmnzu7snskCFafnwgod-wIDkA


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I really am not sure of the value of a new Silvia . Rocky grinders are quickly sold .

You dump 50 percent paid if sold second hand within six months

Put £200-250 aside for a second grinder ( sj or minion )

If you do t have enough to for a decent hx machine 2 bad hand then I'd would get a reconditioned gaggia


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ronnie27 said:


> If you dont mind me asking what machine would you recommend instead? Rancilio Silvia?


I wish I had bought a Silvia instead and would be much happier owning one and inherently keep it longer.

My gaggia classic is a good machine and i can make good coffee on it, but the silvia is much better made using better components, and looks better in my opinion.

Dont worry about depreciation, the silvias hold their price well and you wont loose too much.

regarding the rocky grinder, personally I would put a bit extra towards it and get the Eureka Mignon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When was the last time a Silvia sold for more than £300

They made me made from better bits but those bits do not make the user experience any less frustrating than a classic


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

considering the the new Silvia V4 is out and sells for £434 brand new,could probably find it cheaper still, just a first glance look, ,£300 second hand for a V3 isnt a bad return.

And as i said, people keep them longer, so they will have had their moneys worth out of them.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-v4-Coffee-Espresso-machine-Rancilio-/261952137962?hash=item3cfd906aea:g:360AAOxyJX1S~k2h

because the new 2015 classic is seen as being shit it has driven the price of an older second hand classic up because they are seen as more desirable


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll say it again - I've owned a Silvia - it's quickly becomes v frustrating temp surfing a machine that costs £400 plus new and waiting for steam .

Spend your money where you want . Upgrading is a costly business when you buy entry level machines at new prices .

£400 new Silvia - second hand value after 6 months £300 tops on here .

Old gaggia £100-120 second hand value after six months - £100

Both have crappy thermostats - both need temp surfing - both will make your head hurt , and your guests bored , if you aspire to make more than a couple of milky drinks on one sitting ( given that most people don't drink espresso neat ).


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

but your not comparing like for like.

of course you would expect to loose more if you bought brand new then sold on.

Buy a second hand silvia for £300, sell it on six months later(but you would infact keep it for longer) still almost get back what you paid

gaggia new, approx £230 (cant be bothered to look it up), second hand £115,, 50% depreciation

Silvia new £434, second had £300,,, nearer 30% depreciation.

Off out now otherwise i would have worked it out precisely


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> but your not comparing like for like.
> 
> of course you would expect to loose more if you bought brand new then sold on.
> 
> ...


They are both single boiler machines that suffer from the same design faults .

Rancillio could fit a pid at minimal cost at factory . They just can't be arsed


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@Mrboots2u out of interest how long did you keep your Silvia for?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> @Mrboots2u out of interest how long did you keep your Silvia for?


4-6 months - bought second hand - for £200 -250 can't remember (v3 )

Getting a decent consistent temp on it was a balls ache . Milk isn't too bad .

The thermostat dead spot is awful . Makes me Laff when they advertise it as " commercial grade parts " - apart from the important bit - temp control


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

@jlarkin Silvias do come up second hand as I've just got a 6 mth old V4 for £275 on ebay. I only drink espresso & I'm learning the temp surfing but overall it's a great solid machine.

Just have to find the best starter grinder now!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> @jlarkin Silvias do come up second hand as I've just got a 6 mth old V4 for £275 on ebay. I only drink espresso & I'm learning the temp surfing but overall it's a great solid machine.
> 
> Just have to find the best starter grinder now!


Would you have paid Plus £400

I'm not saying don't ever buy one - I'm just saying not new .....

If you have £400 already - save up more . Buy something which is easier to use and less frustrating.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

My original budget was £400 but it was only after joining here did I realise the importance of a grinder hence why I considered used. I'd also read the same thing about the newer gaggia's so I can see where the confusion starts.


----------

